# Normais Climatológicas 1981-2010



## Costa (2 Jul 2011 às 14:31)

Alguém sabe quando vão estar disponíveis?


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jul 2011 às 14:43)

Costa disse:


> Alguém sabe quando vão estar disponíveis?



Não tenho nenhuma prova disso, mas cheira-me que vão demorar ainda alguns anos. É que as 61-90 só foram substituídas pelas 71-00 em Maio de 2008...


----------



## Costa (2 Jul 2011 às 14:49)

Como vários países já publicaram, pensei que as nossas também pudessem estar disponíveis para breve.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2011 às 01:11)

A única coisa que encontrei sobre o assunto:



> *PLANO DE ACTIVIDADES 2011*
> ...
> Na área de Clima, destacam-se as actividades programadas para o desenvolvimento de novos produtos
> para utilizadores externos e de novas aplicações que visam a melhoria de processos internos.
> ...


----------



## David sf (3 Jul 2011 às 10:07)

Vince disse:


> A única coisa que encontrei sobre o assunto:



Presumindo que os dados registados estão informatizados, isso não deveria demorar uma ou duas horas a fazer-se?


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jul 2011 às 10:51)

David sf disse:


> Presumindo que os dados registados estão informatizados, isso não deveria demorar uma ou duas horas a fazer-se?



É capaz de as coisas não serem assim tão lineares com pode parecer ...pois teoricamente parece somente só contas de somar e dividir mas não practica palpita-me que é capaz de haver qualquer coisa mais que deva ser feita.
Como dizes teoricamente pegava-me nos mapas dos registos anuais, somava-se tudo e dividia-se por 30 .... mas não acho que seja tudo tão linear !!

Palpita-me que esta nova normal traga muitas surpresas !!


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2011 às 23:45)

David sf disse:


> Presumindo que os dados registados estão informatizados, isso não deveria demorar uma ou duas horas a fazer-se?



Não sei como se processa isso, teoricamente hoje em dia seria rápido como dizes. Daí a rapidez com que alguns países já as disponibilizaram, no passado tenho ideia que levava sempre algum tempo mesmo lá fora.

Mas umas horas também não diria, certamente tem que haver um controlo de qualidade, passar por várias pessoas, preencher cuidadosamente falhas (que existem sempre) , etc,etc. No fundo penso que a coisa se deve processar como se de um estudo cientifico se tratasse, com várias fases de verificação, a passar por várias pessoas para aferir a qualidade dos dados, a forma como foram resolvidos problemas de falhas, etc.

Julgo que se calhar ainda veremos isto antes do ano acabar, assim espero, pois também estou bastante curioso.
Mas vou tentar saber mais sobre o processo pois penso que estamos todos curiosos relativamente a isso e é sempre bom aprender mais alguma coisa.


----------



## Fil (5 Jul 2011 às 00:23)

Eu já meti num tópico as normais 1981-2010 calculadas por mim para Lisboa e Porto. Basicamente as temperaturas subiram bastante especialmente na primavera e a precipitação anual permanece mais ou menos igual, houve um aumento significativo no outono, uma pequena descida no inverno e uma grande descida na primavera.

Do IM acho que ainda vamos ter de esperar muito tempo. A normal de referência da WMO vai continuar a ser a de 1961-1990.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jul 2011 às 00:28)

Aquí o que di o MEtoffice britanico na súa página web,

Q: When will the next set of 30-year averages, covering the 1981-2010 period, become available?
A: We aim to have the next set of 30-year averages, covering the 1981-2010 period, available on our website by January 2012. Calculation of the new 1981-2010 averages represents a significant volume of work.
1981-2010 averages for individual weather stations will be calculated once all station data up to and including December 2010 has been received by the Met Office and quality controlled by our team in Edinburgh. 
Once these station averages have been calculated, we will then generate 1981-2010 gridded data sets. 
This will enable the production of maps and areal statistics for the UK, districts and regions which appear on these pages.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2011 às 01:22)

Fil disse:


> Eu já meti num tópico as normais 1981-2010 calculadas por mim para Lisboa e Porto. Basicamente as temperaturas subiram bastante especialmente na primavera e a precipitação anual permanece mais ou menos igual, houve um aumento significativo no outono, uma pequena descida no inverno e uma grande descida na primavera.
> Do IM acho que ainda vamos ter de esperar muito tempo. A normal de referência da WMO vai continuar a ser a de 1961-1990.



Se já te deste a esse trabalho a algumas estações, seria interessante então compararmos e discutirmos os dados.


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2011 às 07:58)

Já as fiz há algum tempo, e não estão totalmente certas, pois há lacunas em alguns anos, mas as normais de Beja 1981/2010 devem ser próximas disto:

Máximas:

Jun 29,7 (+1,0 que a normal 71-00)
Jul 33,2 (+0,4)
Ago 33,0 (+0,4)
Set 29,3 (0,0)

Mínimas:

Dez: 5,1 (-0,2)
Jan: 6,0 (0,0)
Fev: 6,6 (-0,2)

Precipitação:

Dez: 99,1 (-1,5)
Jan: 64,2 (-9,5)
Fev: 54,7 (-6,8)
Jun: 14,5 (-3,1)
Jul: 1,6 (-0,5)
Ago: 4,4 (+0,4)
Set: 31,8 (+7,1)

São estas as que fiz, por serem as mais extremas.


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2011 às 19:29)

As que eu fiz, com média e anomalia em relação à normal 1971-2000:

*Lisboa*
Jan: 11,7ºC (+0,4)
Fev: 12,8ºC (+0,2)
Mar: 15,0ºC (+0,7)
Abr: 15,8ºC (+0,5)
Mai: 18,0ºC (+0,7)
Jun: 21,2ºC (+0,9)
Jul: 23,1ºC (+0,4)
Ago: 23,5ºC (+0,6)
Set: 22,1ºC (+0,4)
Out: 18,9ºC (+0,5)
Nov: 15,2ºC (+0,4)
Dez: 12,5ºC (+0,1)
Ano: 17,5ºC (+0,5)
Precipitação anual: 715,9 mm (-9,9)


*Porto 1981-2009*
Jan: 9,7ºC (+0,0)
Fev: 10,7ºC (+0,0)
Mar: 12,8ºC (+0,7)
Abr: 13,9ºC (+0,8)
Mai: 16,2ºC (+1,2)
Jun: 19,1ºC (+1,2)
Jul: 20,9ºC (+1,1)
Ago: 20,9ºC (+1,2)
Set: 19,5ºC (+0,8)
Out: 16,5ºC (+0,6)
Nov: 13,3ºC (+0,5)
Dez: 10,9ºC (+0,1)
Ano: 15,3ºC (+0,6)


*Bragança*
Jan: 4,6ºC (+0,2)
Fev: 6,3ºC (+0,1)
Mar: 9,2ºC (+0,6)
Abr: 10,8ºC (+0,6)
Mai: 14,1ºC (+0,7)
Jun: 18,8ºC (+0,9)
Jul: 21,7ºC (+0,4)
Ago: 21,6ºC (+0,5)
Set: 18,4ºC (+0,3)
Out: 13,2ºC (+0,4)
Nov: 8,3ºC (+0,1)
Dez: 5,6ºC (+0,1)
Ano: 12,8ºC (+0,5)
Precipitação anual: 736,7 mm (-21,6)


*Beja*
Jan: 9,8ºC (+0,2)
Fev: 10,9ºC (+0,2)
Mar: 13,4ºC (+0,8)
Abr: 14,6ºC (+0,6)
Mai: 17,7ºC (+0,8)
Jun: 22,0ºC (+1,0)
Jul: 24,6ºC (+0,4)
Ago: 24,8ºC (+0,5)
Set: 22,5ºC (+0,3)
Out: 18,2ºC (+0,4)
Nov: 13,7ºC (+0,2)
Dez: 10,8ºC (+0,0)
Ano: 16,9ºC (+0,4)
Precipitação anual: 553,4 mm (-18,0)


----------



## Costa (6 Jul 2011 às 19:39)

Fil, não tens a precipitação para o Porto?


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2011 às 19:49)

Costa disse:


> Fil, não tens a precipitação para o Porto?



Não porque a estação Serra do Pilar tem demasiados meses sem dados e da estação de Pedras Rubras não tenho os dados mais antigos.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2011 às 12:40)

Para o Porto estás a usar que estação?


----------



## Mjhb (4 Nov 2011 às 18:56)

E para Viseu, ninguém tem já as médias ´81-´10 lançadas?


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2011 às 20:08)

Pedro disse:


> E para Viseu, ninguém tem já as médias ´81-´10 lançadas?



Espera uns anos e terás. 
Se ainda pedisses as normais de 71-00.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Nov 2011 às 22:11)

João Soares disse:


> Espera uns anos e terás.
> Se ainda pedisses as normais de 71-00.




AS ´71-´00 estão publicadas no site do IM...


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2012 às 12:37)

> *IM disponibiliza Normais Climatológicas para o período 1981-2010*
> 
> 2012-02-23
> (IM)
> ...


IM

 Normais Climatológicas - 1981-2010


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2012 às 13:51)

Finalmente saiu .... e embora não possa representar por si só uma ideia sobre se a precipitação diminuiu ou aumentou, o que posso face aqui a Faro é constar o seguinte:
- Neste periodo desde 81 a 2010 tivemos cerca de 12 anos com precipitação normal face á média (média da nova normal que ainda tenho que descobrir onde ela está escrita ...), apenas 6 anos que posso considerar chuvosos, e temos 12 anos que posso considerar secos.


PS: Considerei aqui anos normais cujo desvio face á média não ultrapasse os 50 mm de precipitação. Porque em minha opinião não fazia sentido considerar anos chuvosos secos +10 ou -10 face á média !!

Comparativo em termos de meses face á normal 71-2000

*Normal de 71 a 2000 (Normal de 81-2010)*
Janeiro - 62,7 (59,3)
Fevereiro - 63,9 (52,2)
Março - 34,9 (39,4)
Abril - 40,6 (36,6)
Maio - 20,1 (21,7)
Junho - 6,6 (4,3)
Julho -1,9 (1,8)
Agosto -3,5 (3,9)
Setembro 12,5 (23,2)
Outubro - 63,3 (60,1)
Novembro -83,5 (90,4)
Dezembro -115,6 (114,1)

Os unicos valores que eu aqui posso destacar como tendo sofrido alterações foi o Setembro que sofreu grandes oscilações na ultima década .... e assim teve um aumento de cerca de 10 mm, e Fevereiro e mesmo janeiro tem vindo a ter diminuições significativas  no que á chuva diz respeito !!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2012 às 14:15)

O máximo diário apresentado para Outubro é inferior áquele que tinha sido dado anteriormente para 71-2000.

Por exemplo o valor de Outubro deixa-me muitas dúvidas e o de Dezembro tenho a certeza que está errado .... 
Não é cerca de 90 mm de valor máximo diário mas sim quase 120 mm !!

Embora estes dados ainda sejam provisórios ....

E já agora 2004 choveu assim tanto ????? para ter uma anomalia de apenas -200 mm aqui em faro !!

EDIT: Esqueçam ... esta zona do Sotavento ainda teve uma Primavera algo chuvosa, pensava que tinha sido mais chuvosa !!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2012 às 14:21)

Em resumo de tudo não existe razões para nos andarmos sempre a lamentar dado que as diferenças pelo menos em Faro não são nada de especial, mas que serve para salientar o seguinte sendo que o mesmo se aplica ás alterações climáticas:

- A temperatura tem vindo a aumentar em especial Primavera e Verão;
- A precipitação tem vindo aumentar no Outono e a diminuir no Inverno;
- As diferenças de precipitação não são nada significativas.

Apesar de tudo dá uma ideia errada do que se tem passado em termos de seca, pois por vezes basta um ou dois meses bem chuvosos e estraga tudo o que se nos lembramos do episódeo da seca !!


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2012 às 17:52)

Pena não terem saido as normais de Lisboa-GC, e as normais que aparecem em algumas localidades na previsão a 10 dias não terem sido actualizadas tambem....mas devagar se vai ao longe

Um dado que achei curioso, Lisboa é a 2a cidade com medias minimas mais altas em Agosto, logo a seguir a Faro ( excluindo as ilhas)..
Em Lisboa os Verões estão tambem a ficar mais quentes....

Ah...e Beja em JJA já conseguiu ultrapassar os 45ºC, e tem medias maximas acima de 33ºC em JA.....nada mau para uma EMA que está a quase 250m de altitude...


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2012 às 20:43)

Numa análise rápida dos dados, aqui para a estação de Bragança, destaca-se o pequeno aumento da precipitação anual. Em relação aos valores de temperatura, observam-se poucas diferenças no trimestre de invernal e um aumento nos restantes meses. Março, Maio e Junho parecem são os que sofreram um maior aquecimento.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2012 às 22:42)

O que eu destaco é que na estação de Faro já é possível disparar quantidades de precipitação diárias que ultrapassam as quantidades de precipitação mensal em todos os meses exceptuando os 3 meses com menos horas de sol. Os fenómenos extremos nestes últimos 30 anos estão a aumentar o que coloca dificuldades à planificação de aglomerados urbanos. Estas descargas andam nos 40-50mm num dia. Faro é um caso climatéricamente à parte do resto das estações consideradas.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2012 às 22:51)

Agreste disse:


> O que eu destaco é que na estação de Faro já é possível disparar quantidades de precipitação diárias que ultrapassam as quantidades de precipitação mensal em todos os meses exceptuando os 3 meses com menos horas de sol. Os fenómenos extremos nestes últimos 30 anos estão a aumentar o que coloca dificuldades à planificação de aglomerados urbanos. Estas descargas andam nos 40-50mm num dia. Faro é um caso climatéricamente à parte do resto das estações consideradas.



O extremo diário de Dezembro está errado no que toca á precipitação, e Lisboa por exemplo também tem vários extremos por exemplo !!
Penso que as zonas litorais e as zonas mais no interior num caso diferente do litoral são as que estão mais expostas a estas situações !!
O que não consigo deixar de passar é o facto da primavera e do Inverno já terem precipitações muito idênticas aqui em Faro, com somente uma diferença de cerca de 10 mm !!
Esta tendência vem-se acentuando década após decada ....
Dá-me a ideia que aqui o sul caminho para um clima mais tropical !!

ATENÇÂO: não sou o primeiro a dizer isto, já houve meteorologistas a dizerem o mesmo !!


----------



## Skizzo (23 Fev 2012 às 23:14)

Como é que podem pôr médias para a S. Pilar com anos inteiros fora de serviço??

Já agora analisando dados de Lisboa e Porto

Lisboa 

Maior Valor Maxima

Jan +2,0
Mar +1,1
Abr +2,8
Mai -0,2
Ago +3,9
Set +0,2
Nov -0,3

Media Maxima

Jan +0,3
Fev +0,3
Mar +0,6
Abr +0,6
Mai +0,7
Jun +0,9
Jul +0,4
Ago +0,5
Set +0,3
Out +0,4
Nov +0,2
Dez +0,1

Media Media

Jan +0,3
Fev +0,1
Mar +0,6
Abr +0,6
Mai +0,7
Jun +0,9
Jul +0,4
Ago +0,5
Set +0,4
Out +0,4
Nov +0,2
Dez =

Media Minima

Jan +0,2
Fev -0,1
Mar +0,6
Abr +0,4
Mai +0,6
Jun +0,7
Jul +0,3
Ago +0,5
Set +0,3
Out +0,5
Nov +0,3
Dez -0,1

Menor Valor Minima

Jan +0,6
Mar -2,7
Mai -0,1
Jun +0,1
Jul +1,0
Ago +0,9
Set +1,4
Out +1,2
Nov +0,4
Dez -0,3

Media Precipitaçao

Jan +3,1mm
Fev -5,3mm
Mar +2,0mm
Abr +3,4mm
Mai -3,0mm
Jun -1,3mm
Jul -1,9mm
Ago -0,6mm
Set +4,4mm
Out +21,0mm
Nov +20,5mm
Dez +4,9mm

Total: +47,2mm



Porto

Maior Valor Maxima

Jan +1,0
Mar +0,5
Abr +1,3
Ago +1,9

Media Maxima

Jan +0,3
Fev +0,2
Mar +0,6
Abr +0,4
Mai +0,7
Jun +0,7
Jul +0,3
Ago +0,7
Set +0,4
Out +0,3
Nov +0,3
Dez =

Media Media

Jan +0,2
Fev =
Mar +0,7
Abr +0,5
Mai +0,7
Jun +0,7
Jul +0,4
Ago +0,7
Set +0,6
Out +0,4
Nov +0,4
Dez +0,1

Media Minima 

Jan +0,2
Fev =
Mar +0,7
Abr +0,5
Mai +0,6
Jun +0,7
Jul +0,4
Ago +0,7
Set +0,6
Out +0,7
Nov +0,6
Dez +0,1

Menor Valor Minima

Mar -0,3
Abr +1,3 
Mai +0,7
Jul +0,9
Ago +1,2
Set +1,9
Out +2,7
Nov +1,1

Media Precipiaçao

Jan -10,5mm
Fev -29,2mm
Mar +5,7mm
Abr +2,0mm
Mai -8,0mm
Jun -6,1mm
Jul +2,1mm
Ago +6,2mm
Set +0,9mm
Out +20,3mm
Nov +13,6mm
Dez -13,7mm

Total: -16,7mm


----------



## Costa (24 Fev 2012 às 21:39)

*Braga*

*Máximas*
13,7 (+0,3ºC)
14,8 (+0,3ºC)
17,6 (+0,7ºC)
18,3 (+0,4ºC)
21,1 (+0,7ºC)
25,4 (+0,8ºC)
27,8 (+0,3ºC)
28,0 (+0,5ºC)
25,5 (+0,1ºC)
20,9 (+0,2ºC)
16,8 (+0,2ºC)
14,4 (+0,1ºC)
...
20,4 (+0,4ºC)

*Médias*
9,0 (+0,3ºC)
9,9 (+0,1ºC)
12,3 (+0,8ºC)
13,2 (+0,6ºC)
15,8 (+0,8ºC)
19,5 (+0,9ºC)
21,4 (+0,5ºC)
21,4 (+0,8ºC)
19,4 (+0,4ºC)
15,9 (+0,6ºC)
12,3 (+0,5ºC)
10,2 (+0,2ºC)
...
15,0 (+0,5ºC)

*Mínimas*
4,3 (+0,2ºC)
4,9 (-0,2ºC)
7,0 (+0,9ºC)
7,9 (+0,6ºC)
10,4 (+0,7ºC)
13,5 (+1,0ºC)
14,9 (+0,6ºC)
14,7 (+1,0ºC)
13,2 (+0,7ºC)
10,8 (+0,9ºC)
7,7 (+0,7ºC)
6,0 (+0,3ºC)
...
9,6 (+0,6ºC)


----------



## Art-J (26 Fev 2012 às 15:47)

Vivas a todos! (Meu primeiro post )

Os dados referentes ao período de 1981-2010 para o Funchal estão interessantes! As máximas registaram um aumento de 0,55ºC e tanto as médias como as mínimas um aumento de 0,6ºC com as maiores subidas a registarem-se entre os meses de Março e Agosto.

Com máximas médias de 19.7ºC nos dois meses mais frios (Jan e Fev) pode-se realmente dizer que não temos Inverno sendo raros os dias do ano em que no Funchal não é confortável andar de manga curta 

Se repararmos ainda nas temperaturas médias para os meses mais frios (16,7ºC) o clima do Funchal fica a 1,3ºC de ser classificado como tropical (temperatura média de pelo menos 18,0ºC no mês mais frio). Seria interessante ter os normais referentes à estação da Ponta do Sol (Madeira) e haverem ainda estações em outras localidades como a Madalena do Mar, Jardim do Mar e Paúl do Mar na ilha da Madeira, pois estes lugares devem apresentar temperaturas médias 2~3ºC superiores às registadas no Funchal.

*Máximas*
Jan 19,7 (+0,5ºC)
Fev 19,7 (+0,4ºC)
Mar 20,4 (+0,6ºC)
Abr 20,6 (+0,7ºC)
Mai 21,6 (+0,7ºC)
Jun 23,4 (+0,8ºC)
Jul 25,1 (+0,7ºC)
Ago 26,4 (+0,6ºC)
Set 26,4 (+0,5ºC)
Out 24,9 (+0,5ºC)
Nov 22,6 (+0,2ºC)
Dez 20,7 (+0,3ºC)
Anual 22,63 (+0,55ºC)

*Médias*
Jan 16,7 (+0,5ºC)
Fev 16,6 (+0,5ºC)
Mar 17,2 (+0,6ºC)
Abr 17,5 (+0,6ºC)
Mai 18,6 (+0,7ºC)
Jun 20,6 (+0,9ºC)
Jul 22,2 (+0,8ºC)
Ago 23,2 (+0,6ºC)
Set 23,2 (+0,6ºC)
Out 21,8 (+0,6ºC)
Nov 19,6 (+0,4ºC)
Dez 17,9 (+0,5ºC)
Anual 19,59 (+0,61ºC)

*Mínimas*
Jan 13,7 (+0,5ºC)
Fev 13,4 (+0,4ºC)
Mar 13,9 (+0,6ºC)
Abr 14,4 (+0,6ºC)
Mai 15,6 (+0,7ºC)
Jun 17,7 (+0,8ºC)
Jul 19,2 (+0,8ºC)
Ago 20,0 (+0,6ºC)
Set 20,0 (+0,6ºC)
Out 18,6 (+0,6ºC)
Nov 16,6 (+0,5ºC)
Dez 15,0 (+0,5ºC)
Anual 16,51 (+0,6ºC)

Quanto à precipitação, em relação ao período de referência anterior aumentou de 596.4mm para 627.2mm, um pequeno aumento de 5%. Mas é de se reparar que em 2010 choveu quase o triplo do normal.


----------



## frederico (19 Mai 2012 às 02:55)

A quantidade total de precipitação em Faro permaneceu praticamente igual à normal anterior. Contudo, seria útil conhecer outros dados, como o número médio de dias com precipitação. Creio que apesar da precipitação total ter permanecido igual, houve um acentuar dos fenómenos extremos, longo períodos secos ou com pouca precipitação que alternaram com períodos curtos muito chuvosos, como sucedeu em Abril de 2008 ou Agosto de 2007.

Destaco que Janeiro e Fevereiro continuam a ficar cada vez mais secos, embora haja uma recuperação muito ligeira em Março. Ainda assim este mês fica longe dos valores de outros tempos. No passado, Março era o segundo mês mais chuvoso do ano em muitas estações algarvias, mas desde os anos 80 a situação mudou.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mai 2012 às 09:09)

frederico disse:


> A quantidade total de precipitação em Faro permaneceu praticamente igual à normal anterior. Contudo, seria útil conhecer outros dados, como o número médio de dias com precipitação. Creio que apesar da precipitação total ter permanecido igual, houve um acentuar dos fenómenos extremos, longo períodos secos ou com pouca precipitação que alternaram com períodos curtos muito chuvosos, como sucedeu em Abril de 2008 ou Agosto de 2007.
> 
> Destaco que Janeiro e Fevereiro continuam a ficar cada vez mais secos, embora haja uma recuperação muito ligeira em Março. Ainda assim este mês fica longe dos valores de outros tempos. No passado, Março era o segundo mês mais chuvoso do ano em muitas estações algarvias, mas desde os anos 80 a situação mudou.



Sem dúvida que os meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro cada vez sâo mais secos, estando já praticamente ao mesmo nível dos meses da Primavera !!
Eu acho que já havia escrito isto, mas ouve um pequeno incremento os meses Outonais nomeadamente Setembro e depois nos meses da Primavera !!
Mas de facto para supresa minha a precipitação manteve-se mais ou menos na mesma em termos de precipitação !!

Creio que se deve mais devido a fenómenos mais extremos do que em termos de dias de chuva, pois pareceu-me que hoje em dia em especial nos meses de Inverno há muito menos dias de chuva, mas relativamente a esse assunto não posso por as mãos no fogo !!

Mas olha Frederico, por acaso os valores aí na região Norte nomeadamente na região do Porto nos meses de janeiro e Fevereiro não baixou bastante em cerca de 20 mm !

Penso ainda que esta década vai acentuar ainda mais a diminuição da precipitação na região Norte e Centro, sendo que no sul baixar mais é um bocado dificil, já é tão baixo o valor !!


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2014 às 15:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Sem dúvida que os meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro cada vez sâo mais secos, estando já praticamente ao mesmo nível dos meses da Primavera !!
> Eu acho que já havia escrito isto, mas ouve um pequeno incremento os meses Outonais nomeadamente Setembro e depois nos meses da Primavera !!
> Mas de facto para supresa minha a precipitação manteve-se mais ou menos na mesma em termos de precipitação !!
> 
> ...



Parece que o sul está a adoptar os padrões de precipitação do sudeste de Espanha, com máximos outonais e primaveris, um mínimo estival e um pequeno mínimo invernal.

A diminuição de precipitação no Inverno não será critica caso o aumento no outono e principalmente na primavera for proporcional


----------



## tottadiogo (20 Mar 2014 às 23:19)

boa noite, será que alguém por aqui têm a Ficha Climatológica de Braga


----------

